# Durch Rollenspiel wieder Spaß an WOW



## Landsknecht (27. Mai 2009)

Moin zusammen,
wer kennt es nicht, zum Xten mal dieselbe Instanz, dieselben Bossgegner usw....
WoW war kurz davor den Weg ins Festplattennirvana anzutreten, da hatte ich eine Idee. Geh ich die Sache doch mal anders an.
Main-Charakter auf Pause, anderer Realm (da kommt man nicht in Versuchung Gold, Ausrüstung usw. zu schicken) neuer Charakter und keinen Wert auf den Level legen. Einfach nur Spielen und Spaß haben.

Siehe da, es funktioniert. Rollenspielserver sind besser als ihr Ruf.

Ich bin jetzt seit ca. 6 Wochen als Taurenkrieger unterwegs, mal als Händler, mal als Angler, mal als Koch, mal als Haustiersammler, mal als Kneipengast....

Es macht Spaß mit dem Wahnsinnslevel 25! in Dalaran in der Kanalisation zu sitzen und unter dem Sonnenschirm zu angeln. Rollenspiel ist vorprogramiert. (Wenn man einige wenige blöde Kommentare ignoriert)
Es macht Spaß mit einigen anderen Recken in der Taverne zu sitzen und darüber zu Spekulieren, was man alles macht wenn man "Groß" ist.
Es macht Spaß mit anderen einen Jagdausflug durch Mulgore zu machen.
Es macht Spaß mit anderen Händlern vor dem Auktionshaus zu stehen und Fachgespräche über Hauskatzenpreise oder den Präriehundmarkt zu führen.
Es macht Spaß mit anderen am Lagerfeuer zu sitzen, den Grill anzuschmeißen und den langen Tag ausklingen zu lassen.

WoW ist nicht nur der stumpfsinnige Run auf Equipment. Es geht sehr gut ohne Lev 80 seinen Spaß zu haben. Allerdings werde ich demnächst doch noch etwas Leveln. Ich will reiten können. Das geht ja schon ab Lev. 30. Da kommt noch eine Interresante neue Not hinzu. Ich denke an berittene Patrouille in Ogrima, Donnerfels... mal sehen was sich ergibt.

Falls es hier noch andere gibt, denen es ähnlich geht, schreibt doch mal was ihr so in der weiten Welt so treibt und wenn ihr schon die 80 erreicht habt, macht nichts. Ihr dürft trotzdem antworten.

Gruß

Landsknecht


----------



## Feder und Schwert (29. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele seid über 2 Jahren WoW und seit über 2 Jahren habe ich meinen Charakteren eine Geschichte gegeben...eine eigene Art, Gefühle, versucht ihnen eine eigene Seele zu geben.
Rollenspiel ist einfach klasse, mehr aus etwas zu machen. Geschichten ergeben sich zwischen Charakteren und es kommt zu Bindungen, Streit, Freundschaft. Abenteuer können angegangen werden, Höhlen erforscht, tapfer eine Mine gegen den Wahnsinn des Untotes verteidigen, oder einfach mal in der Kneipe sitzen. 

Es gibt viel...und meine Charaktere machen viel. Ich versuche mit Ihnen so viel wie möglich mit anderen im Kontakt zu sein und aus der Sicht meines Charakters die Welt sehen. Essen, Trinken, Schlafen, Emotionen, gehören genau so dazu, wie Monster verdreschen, mächtiger werden, usw...

Die Balance aus Rollenspiel und "gameplay" ist mir wichtig. Nur leider ist auf meinem Hauptserver (das Konsortium) nicht sooo viel los im Rollenspiel. Die Aldor ist da schon besser und meine paar Hordis haben sich da gut eingelebt.


----------



## Datteldurst (10. Juni 2009)

Ich gebe zu stimmt sogar alles spiele auch seit 1Jahr auf einem PVE server so und hänge mit meinen Freunden ab.Nur manchmal gehen wir in Instanzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Juni 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Nach einigen Anläufen habe ich letzten Herbst einen Tauren Schamanen auf einem PvP Realm (was ich sehr oft bereut habe...) erstellt, der ist inzwischen auf 80, war schon ein paar Mal in Naxx und ist jetzt auf Eis gelegt. Mir hat es einfach keinen Spass mehr gemacht, Dailys zu machen, Ruf zu farmen etc, nur um an bessere Ausrüstung zu kommen, um "besser" in Naxx zu sein und danach irgendwann mal in Ulduar was reißen zu können.

Also Neuanfang auf Die Aldor. Diesmal auf Seiten der Allianz. Auch wenn ich nicht der beinharte Rollenspieler bin, find ich es äußerst amüsant, ein paar Recken durch nachrennen und mit /s für die Todesminen zu rekrutieren, damit die Kornkammer Sturmwinds nicht den Defias in die Hände fällt. Immerhin steht die Kürbisernte kurz bevor. Ist jedenfalls besser als nur in eine Ini zu gehen, damit man viele EP und bessere Ausrüstung bekommt.
Generell die Kommunikation über /s und in angemessener Sprache gibt dem ganzen etwas mehr, als einfach nur dem nächsten Level-up nachzujagen. Ich finde es auch schön, dass die ganzen Gebiete nicht ausgestorben sind, da es genug Gilden gibt, die ihre Treffen bsp in der Abtei von Nordhain abhalten, oder durch das Rotkammgebirge patroullieren.
Mir scheint auch, dass gerade auf Rollenspielrealms viel mehr niedrigstufige Helden unterwegs sind, was ich auch sehr angenehm und praktisch finde.
Gândàlfs, Légòlásse und "Zieht mich jemand durch xyz" kann man ignorieren.


----------



## butathyst (13. Juni 2009)

Wer suchet, der findet gutes Rollenspiel auf Die Aldor... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (18. Juni 2009)

"Die Aldor" kann ich auch empfehlen!
Es kommt nur sehr selten vor, dass man auf Spieler trifft, die sich nicht an die Etiquette halten.
Und es wirklich abwechslungsreicher sich auf einem solchen Server zu bewegen. Ein spontanes Treffen von Spielern die sich bisher nicht kennen kann durchaus zu einem langen Gepräch ausarten und in einen spannenden Instanzbesuch münden.
Probiert es!


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

Thuzur schrieb:


> "Die Aldor" kann ich auch empfehlen!
> Es kommt nur sehr selten vor, dass man auf Spieler trifft, die sich nicht an die Etiquette halten.
> Und es wirklich abwechslungsreicher sich auf einem solchen Server zu bewegen. Ein spontanes Treffen von Spielern die sich bisher nicht kennen kann durchaus zu einem langen Gepräch ausarten und in einen spannenden Instanzbesuch münden.
> Probiert es!


Kann ich bezeugen..


----------



## Alennar (27. Juli 2009)

hey leute, ich bin verzweifelt und hoffe, dass sich der zustand bald ändert
als alter wow-hase habe ich schon alles mögliche hinter mir (vom hardcore twinken, nonstop high content raiden X.x, rollenspiel auf beiden fraktionen und pvp/arena bis der arzt kommt)
vor ca vier monaten hab ich mich von wow getrennt


->  abi schreiben und mangelnder lust, dass sich immer wiederholende patch - neuer content - nonstop raid- spiel noch weiter zu spielen.
nun muss ich einen monat überbrücken bis ich umziehe und dann auch bald mein studium beginne und habe heute wieder meinen wow- account reaktiviert, zumindest für den nächsten monat möchte ich spass haben. 
und unter spass versteh ich alles andere als equip gier und 6 stunden minimum raiden pro tagX.x
ich hab auf meinem heimserver destromath fast das unmögliche gewagt. mit meinem kleinsten twink (lvl 34) im schlingendorntal eine levelgemeinschaft zu finden. einfach bisschen plaudern, kontakte knüpfen (das macht das spiel ja gerade so lustig und spannend!) nette zeit verbringen.....aber weder zur mittagsstund noch am abend wollte irgendjemand auf meine nette whisper frage "lust zusammen zu questen? ein bisschen gesellschaft schadet ja nie?" eingehen. 
damals war es mir auch immer lieber allein zu questen, aber heute reizt mich das spiel nicht mehr sondern der spass den man mit neuen leuten hat...



...sag ich mir fang ich auf nem neuen server an.
am liebsten rp, da hab ich schon erfahrungen mit gesammelt,
doch ganz alleine, gerade am anfang nicht immer ganz einfach. denn je länger man stumm bleibt umso weniger entwickelt sich der charakter im rp und man verfällt zu schnell in alte  level gewohnheiten

wie ich gelesen haben scheint der server "die aldor" ganz gut für rpler geeignet. ich bin leider von erfahrungen auf rpservern, wo mehr nichtrpler rumliefen geprägt und würde mich freuen endlich mal gegenteiliges zu erleben
ja nun, ich werd es versuchen und hoffe einfach mit diesem post nette leute zu finden, falls ich das nicht schon zu genüge auf dem server tun werde

liebe grüße und hoffentlich sieht amn sich


----------



## dragon1 (27. Juli 2009)

Auf Aldor musst du dir eines Bedenken:
Es ist ein toller Rpserver , aber man muss die orte /leute kennen
Allianzseite ist z.b wenn du nicht gerade Hexer/Dk bist Kathedralenplatz mmn ein guter rp ort, Goldhain ist der schlimmste.
Auch im Magierviertel hab ich nettes Rp gehabt.

Bei der Horde-Meide Silbermond!
Donnerfels ist als Ork/Tauren nett, soweit ich das bewerten kann, hab dort einige Leute kennengelernt, und Orgrimmar wird auch ab und zu bespielt.

Ausserdem ist Gildenwahl das A und O.
Ich bin in meiner derzeitigen Rp Gilde total zufrieden, 2 Rp-events pro wochen mit 3-8 weiteren Todesrittern und Spontane rp treffen.


----------



## Redryujin (8. August 2009)

Ich überlege mir die ganze Zeit auf einen RP-PVP Realm anzufangen. Gibts da gute Server wo man viel Spass haben kann und wo jeder Rollenspiel macht? Equip, inzen und Raids sind für mich nebensächlich. Ich spiele leider auf einen PVE Server.

Ich wusste damals nicht was die Serverunterschiede wie pve-RP, PVE, PVP-RP und PVP waren so habe ich mir einen empfohlen lassen von blizz.

Wenn möglich wäre es auch schön das es in den schlachtfelder gut ausbalanciert ist.


----------



## dragon1 (8. August 2009)

Es gibt keine server "wo jeder Rollenspiel macht", leider.
Wenn man aber wie ich schon gesagt habe die richtigen orte, die auch je nach server etwas anders sind, und eine gilde hat, kann man auf jedem rp-server ne menge spass haben.


----------



## Redryujin (8. August 2009)

Ich bin mehr der Einzelkämpfer. Würde da gerne einen Schurken machen der die Welt von Azeroth noch nicht kennt und sie erkundet. Ein schurke der der schlechteste Schurke überhaupt ist und durch training immer besser wird. Natürlich möchte ich den auch einen Namen geben den man noch nie in Azeroth gehört an.

Keine angst ich meine jetzt nicht Namen wie "Klobrille" "Putzlappen" oder "Waschauflauf"

Aber da ich keine RP-PVP Server kenne weiß ich nicht ob es dann eine fehlentscheidung wird.

Im Rollenspiel bin ich immer sehr gut.


----------



## Cysiaron (10. August 2009)

ich spiele auf Nachtwache. ein PvE-RP server.
reines rollenspiel ist leider nicht möglich, und ich verfolge es auch nicht strikt.
ich habe meinen waffenkrieger nun auf lvl 80 und besuche ulduar dreimal in der woche, dann gehe ich angeln, mache daylies und farme ruf... soviel zum tagesgeschäft.
wenn der raid vorbei ist, die tagesaufgaben erledigt, dann beginnt für mich das RP
es beginnt oft damit, dass ich unter dem wasserfall in OG dusche und dann in der kneipe etwas trinke. es hat sich im lauf der zeit eine kleine gruppe für RP gebildet.


----------



## 11Raiden (10. August 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ...Würde da gerne einen Schurken machen der die Welt von Azeroth noch nicht kennt und sie erkundet. Ein schurke der der schlechteste Schurke überhaupt ist...


Ich hab gleich an Rincewind, den schlechtesten Zauberer der Scheibenwelt denken müssen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cysiaron schrieb:


> ...wenn der raid vorbei ist, die tagesaufgaben erledigt, dann beginnt für mich das RP
> es beginnt oft damit, dass ich unter dem wasserfall in OG dusche und dann in der kneipe etwas trinke. es hat sich im lauf der zeit eine kleine gruppe für RP gebildet.


Nette Idee mit dem Duschen, das werde ich mir mal merken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalthelas (26. August 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> ich spiele auf Nachtwache. ein PvE-RP server.
> reines rollenspiel ist leider nicht möglich, und ich verfolge es auch nicht strikt.


Ich finde sowieso das reines Rollenspiel auf der Nachtwache (Horde-Seite) praktisch überhaupt nicht möglich ist. Meist darf man sich nur Kommentare anhören wie "RP? Was ist das?". Ich habe bevor ich auf die Nachtwache kam auf dem RP-PvE Server "Zirkel des Cenarius" gespielt. Dort allerdings auf der Allianz-Seite, hier war RP eigentlich immer gern gesehen.

Ich finde es schade das auf der Nachtwache kein wirkliches RP mehr betrieben wird, da ich es immer ganz gern gemacht hab. Ich kanna lso jedem RPler nur davon abraten es auf der Nachtwache auch nur versuchen zu wollen. Für alles andere als RP ist der Server allerdings optimal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysiaron (26. August 2009)

ich hab zwar keine einsicht auf andere server, aber auf nachtwache ist RP möglich.
in meiner FL haben sich ne ganze menge namen angesammelt, mit denen ich RP mache.
nachtwache ist ein ziemlich raidlastiger server, also ist gutes RP tagsüber  schlecht zu machen, da jeder daylies macht und drei bis vier instanzen abfarmt. abends sind dann die raids.
gegen 23:00 uhr kann man sich in OG mal zwischen AH und Bank hinstellen und gutes RP erleben.


----------



## Kalthelas (27. August 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> gegen 23:00 uhr kann man sich in OG mal zwischen AH und Bank hinstellen und gutes RP erleben.


Werd ich mal ausprobieren. Aber ich hab die Nachtwache bisher trotz alledem eher als normalen Server angesehen, da ich vom RP kaum was mitbekommen habe. Das er Raidlastig ist kann ich allerdings so nur unterstreichen!

Gestern hab ich es mal mit meinem Mage in Tarrens Mühle versucht, ging leider gründlich daneben. Stattdessen kam nur eine Duell-Aufforderung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cysiaron (28. August 2009)

ansonsten kann ich dir empfehlen samstags und sonntags so um 15:00 uhr mal in silbermond in ne taverne zu gehen. dort trifft sich meist ne RP-Gilde.
was dort los ist weiß ich leider nicht, da mein ork die stadt hasst.


----------

